# Cold Air Question



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

I have an 04 6spd, Spec V, my 1st import and 4 cylinder car. My question is this...would putting a cold air intake on it make my gas milage any better or void my facotry warranty if i did put it on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

gas mileage would be better if you kept up reasonable driving habits. However, when you throw the sucker on you'll be tempted to floor it more, thereby eliminating the better mileage 

as for voiding the warranty..we've said it before but I'll restate for you:
According to federal law, if something breaks, and your car is modified, the dealer has to prove, as if in a court of law, that the modification caused the part to break. If they cannot do so, they fix the part under warranty. It's the Magnusson-Moss act I think it is.


----------



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> gas mileage would be better if you kept up reasonable driving habits. However, when you throw the sucker on you'll be tempted to floor it more, thereby eliminating the better mileage
> 
> as for voiding the warranty..we've said it before but I'll restate for you:
> According to federal law, if something breaks, and your car is modified, the dealer has to prove, as if in a court of law, that the modification caused the part to break. If they cannot do so, they fix the part under warranty. It's the Magnusson-Moss act I think it is.


Thanks. If you floor it, how horribly noticable does the gas milage go down? My freind as a pretty much bone stock 05 Civic SI, put on an AEM cold air intake, and swears to God, even with driving like a madman, he still gets slighty better gas milage than stock. I highly doubt thats true though.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

panoramic world said:


> Thanks. If you floor it, how horribly noticable does the gas milage go down? My freind as a pretty much bone stock 05 Civic SI, put on an AEM cold air intake, and swears to God, even with driving like a madman, he still gets slighty better gas milage than stock. I highly doubt thats true though.


If he drives like you say, he woulndt get better gas mileage. Unless he guns it once or twice, then drives like a grandma for the rest of the tank.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

panoramic world said:


> Thanks. If you floor it, how horribly noticable does the gas milage go down? My freind as a pretty much bone stock 05 Civic SI, put on an AEM cold air intake, and swears to God, even with driving like a madman, he still gets slighty better gas milage than stock. I highly doubt thats true though.


Well, the CAI floored will get better gas milage then your stock spec V floored.

You'll get better gas milage if you keep your same driving habits. HOWEVER when you though the CAI on there and you get that performance grunt added in, it makes you wanna drive a bit harder.

and also, if you don't plan on doing a whole lot of modding, keep your stock airbox and if you take it up there for whatever reason, slap that box back on there so they wont whine and bitch.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your going to put a CAI, then put a cat back on to. it wont do a lot of good letting it get more air if it cant get rid of it!
I have a CAI & a catback and if.. I said if, I am a good boy, I can get 30mpg in town.
just my .02


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

panoramic world said:


> Thanks. If you floor it, how horribly noticable does the gas milage go down? My freind as a pretty much bone stock 05 Civic SI, put on an AEM cold air intake, and swears to God, even with driving like a madman, he still gets slighty better gas milage than stock. I highly doubt thats true though.


your comparing apples to peaches... hondas have always gotten good gas mileage compared to most vehicles. Nissans... its a mixed bag, esp the spec v; gas mileage can vary greatly.... (this is dependent on driving habits; as everyone else has been saying.)


----------



## skibum_02 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats the deal with rain and cai's? as long as i stay out of rivers and puddles im alright? i have a stock 04 spec v. i am just about to order a hoshot cai and then find out i should probably have a catback exhaust. i don't want to sound like a civic, but i'm not sure my stock exhaust will work.. or maybe i should just to the tint and save more money and do all the performance at once.. :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

unless you make your car a hovercraft and drive through the mississippi river, you will be fine. bypass valves are not needed. it will sound good with the stock exhaust and better with an aftermarket. it is a header and stock exhaust that sounds bad. if you want a deep exhaust, i suggest stromung.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

panoramic world said:


> I have an 04 6spd, Spec V, my 1st import and 4 cylinder car. My question is this...would putting a cold air intake on it make my gas milage any better or void my facotry warranty if i did put it on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They are suppose to cause better gas milleage, but you will develope the lead foot syndrome causing it to actually drop! It will not void the warranty as long as the MAF doesn't go bad, in the event the MAF goes, they will say it was the CIA's fault and probably won't fix it.


----------

